# Oops Modding Again!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd hoped with age had come sensibility, but it appears not

Had a Milltek "Y" pipe fitted a couple of weeks ago which transformed the sound & removed 2 of the Cats. The next stage which arrives next week is a Cobb Accessport Tuning Box complete with a selection of Maps, including one to take full advantage of the "Y" Pipe.

Should be looking at increases of circa 80bhp & 80lbsft so will be a bit of an animal :twisted:

Many safe builds In the UK of over 600bhp with just the addition of a Cat-back to the above so should be well with safe parameters. Will let you know how she goes with the Re-map


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> will be a bit of an animal :twisted:


Good job. I mean, who would want to settle for the slouch it was?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Enough is just never enough


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Enough is just never enough


Ain't that the truth 

Charlie


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quick Update:

Zorst has been ordered & should be delivered early next week & fitted late next week

Thought i'd link to the system i decided on:

http://www.gtc-r.com/GTC_R35_Titan.htm

Cobb Accessport Ordered & should arrive later this week. Included in the price i've negotiated a Custom Tune which will be delivered following a datalog which i'll likely perform a week or so after the Zorst has been fitted so the custom tune code will be written to take full benefit of the new Titan exhaust & the current Milltek "Y" pipe.

Details on the Cobb:

http://www.gtc-r.com/CobbTuning.htm

Managed to secure the newer revision which provides much quicker flashes (around 5 seconds) & all maps (stock stage 1 & 2, security, valet & any custom maps) can be uploaded onto the ECU & switched around via the cruise controls switches on the steering wheel, as can the gathering of datalogs etc.

Overall power & torque increases should be around 18% & the sound from the Titan is truly amazing. I is a proper excited


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just two words :

Slippery slope


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Just two words :
> 
> Slippery slope


Hoping not as the next level would involve internals such as injectors & turbos & I've always shied away from those in order to preserve warranty & reliability etc. Just sticking with stage 2 which by all accounts & reports is a very safe level of tune & that should satisfy my lust.

Taking her over to The Ring in the Spring & hopefully Spa


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

always keep my eye out for this car as i am not far away from you.
I would be exactly the same, i bought a BT TT and thought i would stop modding.........nope.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> always keep my eye out for this car as i am not far away from you.
> I would be exactly the same, i bought a BT TT and thought i would stop modding.........nope.


Matt, you have a PM


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ha modding bug

problem with any performance japanese cars, they love to be tweaked one way or another


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well the Cobb AccessPORT arrived on Wednesday & finally got round to installing it last night.

The GTC Custom Tune was sent over by email yesterday evening & i uploaded that to the Cobb & then onto the car, but resisted going for a spin as i knew i had a few miles to cover today so wanted to wait (was like Xmas Eve).

Fairly obvious that an 80+BHP uplift is going to be pretty noticable, but holy Mother of God the car is now just sublime. Amazing how this Custom tune can not only up the power & torque safely, but it also transforms the way the car behaves across the rev range & in all gears. The car is smoother in all gears & of course noticably alot quicker, part throttle is not as jumpy so far smoother when cruising on the motorway & the gear changes are instant with no hesitations or jolts.

Overall a different car to drive. Looking forward to the Titan going on in just over a week as the pipes have a 15% greater diameter (90mm vs. 76mm) & weigh in at 30% of the weight of the stock pipes, so quite a weight saving.

Managed a few runs with the Cobb plugged in to datalog & was getting 0-60 times of just over 3.2 secs (best was 3.21) & this was without using Launch Control, may try a few 1/4mile & 0-100 if i can find the time (place). Can only come down as well when the new exhaust goes on


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Just two words :
> 
> Slippery slope


No no no Paul, we all know it is perfecty safe to do one little mod, just a remap perhaps, and leave it there.

This all reminds me, I must check when my decatted down-pipes for the 135i are due in ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just two words :
> ...


Nice one Clive. You really de-catting the 135i? Is already a bit of a monster, surely if you de-cat & get some nice tubes you'll be looking at over 400BHP?. Be a proper sleeper then, bet you've surprised a few to date? Did you de-badge?

Already lost 2 of my cats with the new "Y" pipe but will be keeping the other 2 as scared of the Warranty fairy etc. etc.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I reckon you need to get yourself to a meet down south some time Paul! Sounds like an absolute flying machine!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I reckon you need to get yourself to a meet down south some time Paul! Sounds like an absolute flying machine!


Will keep my eyes peeled for the next ones in the events section. Any coming up soon?

Off to a NW meet (hoon) later today as going to join the Southport to Blackpool run


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Nice one Clive. You really de-catting the 135i? Is already a bit of a monster, surely if you de-cat & get some nice tubes you'll be looking at over 400BHP?. Be a proper sleeper then, bet you've surprised a few to date? Did you de-badge?


Only the down pipes Paul - so still MOT passing main cats in place. It's currently 390, cats should make it good for 400, which would just leave FMIC to do for 420. Then we're into changing the turbos.... and I REALLY think I'll stop at 420 - it's ok at 390 currently to be honest. I think the only people I ever surprise as those who are up my backside on the way out of TVP when I then floor it on the roundabout onto the A329M. Not de-badged - why not let folks know how capable the 135i can be ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon you need to get yourself to a meet down south some time Paul! Sounds like an absolute flying machine!
> ...


Kneesworth meet's coming up which is near Duxford/Royston.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Clive. You really de-catting the 135i? Is already a bit of a monster, surely if you de-cat & get some nice tubes you'll be looking at over 400BHP?. Be a proper sleeper then, bet you've surprised a few to date? Did you de-badge?
> ...


Excellent, they are fantastic cars & possibly the ultimate sleeper. Will keep my eyes peeled as often close to TVP. In fact am on TVP next Wed

Let me know how she feels after your final round of fettling? Likewise I'm steering clear of messing with internals, pipes, map & maybe intakes but too scared to do more & need to keep warranty in tact


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


You going? When & where as will try to make it


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I should be. Can't guarantee just yet but I currently see no reason why I won't be.

Just seen you've posted in the Events thread.

I've sent you an invite on Facebook so you should get any updates etc


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quick update.

Just back from a Rolling Road event & my GT-R managed 595.2bhp & 590lbsft. Knew it was feckin quick but didn't expect quite those outputs from a Custom Tune & Zorst


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Just back from a Rolling Road event & my GT-R managed 595.2bhp & 590lbsft. Knew it was feckin quick but didn't expect quite those outputs from a Custom Tune & Zorst


Hey Paul - fantastic buddy.  I knew it was feckin quick as well .... could do with some internal organs collecting off your backseats when you've got a mo mate :lol: :lol: Awesome figures - following this project with great interest :wink:

Mark


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sonatina said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update.
> ...


Watch out Paul he is from Liverpool he wants to nick it :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sonatina said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update.
> ...


I think they may be in my Dyson as gave her a minor clean after her trip to Halifax. See you around 7ish


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Nice one mate - see you later on.

:wink: Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

345ish bhp per tonne is pretty awesome


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep, we definitely need to see this beast down south sometime Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will do my very best. I'll try to keep my eye on Events [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Meh. I need a proper car again. Soooooooooooooooo bored with the RRS its untrue!

Another project beckons for this year though, so unless it begins to pay off quicker than expected, I don't think I'll be doing much else this year. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your Jap thingy sounded and went like a bat when we were cruising up to Blackpool.
Will have to keep my eye on ya, for when you try to strong arm me outta the fast lane.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> Your Jap thingy sounded and went like a bat when we were cruising up to Blackpool.
> Will have to keep my eye on ya, for when you try to strong arm me outta the fast lane.. :roll:
> Steve


Sounds & goes alot better now as she was stock on the Blackpool cruise


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Next (& hopefully final mods) going on next week.

New intakes & 1000cc injectors being fitted by SVM to complete the beast.

Intakes:
http://www.gtc-r.com/?page_id=737

Injectors:
http://www.gtc-r.com/?page_id=735


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> Next (& hopefully final mods) going on next week.
> 
> New intakes & 1000cc injectors being fitted by SVM to complete the beast.
> 
> ...


This guy down at the Supra forums have a very nice JUN build on his GTR as well 










http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread ... =gtr+build


----------

